# $149.00 for CorelDraw X6 Graphics suite....?



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Can someone please explain to me what the hell is up with this....

I want to get a graphics suite as I am dabbling in being creatvive and want to spit out what I produce out to my plot printer....

What is up with $149.00 program when in Reality you can't touch this for under $389.00 and up.....

http://izqduqvulacjxgej.programstock.net



Seriously...

I really don't get it,.....:blink:

Type in Corel draw x6..... It will tell you that you only have so much time remaining (we all know what that is,,,.....)....and then....apparently it's over...:blink:





B,:blink:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

How about $71 bucks?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-OEM-Corel-DRAW-Graphics-Suite-X6-Free-Shipping-/261377143410?pt=US_Image_Video_Audio_Software&hash=item3cdb4ab272


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the hell is up with this....
> 
> I want to get a graphics suite as I am dabbling in being creatvive and want to spit out what I produce out to my plot printer....
> 
> ...


Find someone who is going to college and get the student discount...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a copy for all we know......

Anytime there is deceptive advertisement,,,,you start to wonder....


I will give you a prime example from a big boy in the tech world...


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/corel-c...1304939386.p?id=mp1304939386&skuId=1304939386


Now go here: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/coreldr...1304939355.p?id=mp1304939355&skuId=1304939355

Same site,...it was on the bottom of the first page.....that's around what this is going for...low ball number,,,


So,....what do you think.....:blink:.....you tell me ,.".....what is different...




What I would like to know - what is going on with that software store....:blink:


B,


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> That's a copy for all we know......
> 
> Anytime there is deceptive advertisement,,,,you start to wonder....
> 
> ...


LOL, thought you were looking for a bargain. As for BestBuy, I really don't care - they are so 90s.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Both my daughters are in college.....I hear you but that is the "student version" ......missing a lot of the bells and whistles...macros....clip....etc..etc.....




Can someone tell me what is up with this store....so called store.....?

I just spent 40 min on the phone with a Best buy geeksquad rep cause it pissed me off to no end the amount, or "lack of" information....she was nice...but truth be told...she had no more information to add to other than what I was staring at on my screen....

If you put the skew number in the search box for that that $85.00 listing, THEN it comes up entirely different, near the bottom" ......"academic version".........

And they don't sell either of those links I posted....some other entity is involved with that.


That is NoT how it came up through a search......



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> LOL, thought you were looking for a bargain. As for BestBuy, I really don't care - they are so 90s.


Of course I am,,,,,,I have Jewish blood running through my veins...amongst a lot of other ethnic relationships that happened in my families past.......


I'll be honest with you , I am tired of chasing torrents.......I'm done....

I have the money but I squeeze my butt cheeks so tight that sh!t shoots out out my ******* like a canon instead of dropping......:laughing:


I guess it's in my bloodlines somewhere....and I have finally had it.....


I guess what gnaws at me is how they want you to open the temporary storage devise and always want more..........but...

You get what pay for...


But this store....:blink:...WTF is up with that!!!!!,


B,:blink:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I said I was partially Jewish and for some strange reason this post clamped write up.....:blink: The irony......:laughing:




Well,...




Can some explain to me what's up with software store....? What are they selling.....:blink:



B,:blink:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Academic version is for students and non-professional use. Corel on their site sells it for 499.00, full use version which allows professional use. 

Some of the "lesser" cost ones maybe OEM (original equipment manufacturer). Meaning that the copies are to be licensed/sold as part of a system that the OEM is selling. Not intended for original sale on it's own. Back in the day you could buy some outdated piece of ram, for example, and purchase OEM software at a discounted price.

If your daughter/s are in school they could   use a copy at your house. If the EULA allows for it to be on multiple computers. If it's a web license key only one copy can be used at a time.

Do some research on Corel's Web site for specifics on types of licenses.
79 basic version

499 Graphics suite

Student



Corel is a good product, learned the basics of vector and some photopaint on corel back in the late 90's. 

Alternative is Adobe Creative Suite -Got roped into Adobe apps and have stuck with them. Sure it's above your price range, but the pay $65 after the glah blah blah charges per month subscription to the creative suite is a good deal on all the software. PSD, Illustrator, Dreamweaver, after effects, lightroom, acrobat pro .... want to get creative it's an alternative to consider if you have not.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks tex,....:thumbsup:

It's not that it's beyond my price range......it's beyond my engrained ancestors genoligical DNA ....one of them..., pick one....I am leaning toward Jewish......:laughing:

I am changing that...I'm done......what I don't understand is what is that place selling......:blink: the software store...:blink: I don't get it,...

Do I sound frustrated....:laughing:

thanks Tex,:thumbsup:

B,


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Both my daughters are in college.....I hear you but that is the "student version" ......missing a lot of the bells and whistles...macros....clip....etc..etc.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually you can buy any version you want...

http://www.journeyed.com/item/Corel/CorelDRAW+Graphics+Suite/1534577

You have to be a student with a student ID to buy it though...

From their website FAQ - "

*What is the difference between the products offered by JourneyEd and the commercial versions?*

Nothing. Aside from the price, these products are functionally identical to the commercial versions. As a student, you are eligible to purchase one copy of each software at educational discounts​

There are some titles that are geared towards students, but the vast majority are the full version... As an example... We got the FULL Microsoft Office suite for less than $100...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link Kap,...(what's your first name..:blink


So this is the full blown version and not the academic version..:blink:.:blink: I get so paranoid buying software afraid it's not what is listed - as the best buy add was listed.....





Thank you Kap,:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Thanks for the link Kap,...(what's your first name..:blink


Have to explain this from time to time... we were victims of ID fraud so we don't post any personal information on the internet...


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm very familiar with CorelDRAW because I use it and have for well over 15 years. The site you linked to is being vague to the point of deceptive so I can see your frustration. The listed retail prices are correct, but the products they are selling have to be upgrades. Those are some really good upgrade prices, but if you are not clear on the fact they are upgrades it is confusing, therefore even deceptive since I don't see clear indication that the product is an upgrade version.

CorelDRAW X6 is $499 for the full version which is the one you need unless you have a previous version. You can usually find a better deal, even Corel themselves will frequently discount it (I get email offers all the time). The Upgrade version for those who have an older version already is $199 so the $149 is $50 off. It's a good price but I regularly get $50 off email offers. Once you buy a full version, you will always get Upgrade pricing on future releases.

BTW, I fully recommend CorelDRAW. Many professional designers hate it because it's so easy to use that it empowers people with no design skill to inflict horrible design on the public (and production professionals like printers and sign shops). However, if you are qualified or want to learn, it also empowers you to produce professional quality results. The price is significantly less than Adobe yet is it better than Adobe in many ways.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

KAP said:


> Find someone who is going to college and get the student discount...


Never forget you will always reap what you sow.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

cbscreative said:


> Never forget you will always reap what you sow.


If you don't have a kid in college, you find one... It's called re-selling and I can assure you is quite legal... and if you have a kid, like I do going to college, the route is easier... Most kids have what their parents do on their computer... where do you think they get their start on software?

Having worked in the computer industry, I am quite familiar with the ins and outs of licensing and how it works...

That's the equivalent of saying a person without a computer can't use someone else's Ebay account to buy something for them,...

Your insinuation is insulting...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

cbscreative said:


> I'm very familiar with CorelDRAW because I use it and have for well over 15 years. The site you linked to is being vague to the point of deceptive so I can see your frustration. The listed retail prices are correct, but the products they are selling have to be upgrades. Those are some really good upgrade prices, but if you are not clear on the fact they are upgrades it is confusing, therefore even deceptive since I don't see clear indication that the product is an upgrade version.
> 
> CorelDRAW X6 is $499 for the full version which is the one you need unless you have a previous version. You can usually find a better deal, even Corel themselves will frequently discount it (I get email offers all the time). The Upgrade version for those who have an older version already is $199 so the $149 is $50 off. It's a good price but I regularly get $50 off email offers. Once you buy a full version, you will always get Upgrade pricing on future releases.
> 
> BTW, I fully recommend CorelDRAW. Many professional designers hate it because it's so easy to use that it empowers people with no design skill to inflict horrible design on the public (and production professionals like printers and sign shops). However, if you are qualified or want to learn, it also empowers you to produce professional quality results. The price is significantly less than Adobe yet is it better than Adobe in many ways.


I think you missed above where it tells from the FAQ of their site that there is nothing different.

I can tell you from first hand experience, having bought MS Office from them, it is indeed the full version...

Here's their FAQ page for your review... https://www.journeyed.com/page/faqs


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:blink:..

Kap, I don't think Steve was insulting you......


I think you took that the wrong way,,,,,,,





Just a thought,

B,


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

KAP, my post had nothing to do with the journey Ed site, I didn't even click on that. I was referring to the OP.

After getting more time later to look more, it appears the OP link is full version but download only. I also found mention of OEM which is buried deeper, obviously deliberate. OEM is technically full version but seldom if ever upgradeable. There is no contact info whatsoever, so that makes red flags go sky high. I wouldn't have the courage to buy anything from that site.

As for a student discount KAP, my youngest started college this year. When one of my daughters was in school and we upgraded a family computer to Win7, she used her student discount. I get what you are saying. I built my own computer just before that upgrade but paid regular price for my OS. Most (maybe all) student licensing prohibits business use. Could I cheat? Sure, but why? Even if I save a few hundred dollars it's not worth it. Life gives back what we put in.

I was amused by the statement to "seek out" a student just to save a few bucks. We all like to save money but that crosses an ethical line IMO. There are HO's who "seek out" contractors they can jerk around. No one likes to be on the receiving end but anyone dishing it out will most certainly attract the same like a magnet.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

cbscreative said:


> Many professional designers hate it because it's so easy to use that it empowers people with no design skill to inflict horrible design on the public (and production professionals like printers and sign shops).


:blink: What ????? :blink:

Very little difference between Corel and Adobe products :whistling Poor design can be inflicted by any Idiot :laughing: It's a talent that is application agnostic


----------

